# Must visit places recommended by Digitians



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

Whether its India or US, China or Pakistan, recommend the places to visit once in our life time. 

My recommendation: 
Belur, Karnataka 
Ooty, TN


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 9, 2008)

kolkata,West bengal
goa,Maharastra


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 9, 2008)

Matheran - Maharashtra
Alibaug - Maharashtra
Kalimpong - West Bengal
Digboi - Assam

guys, could you gimme a few more places around Pune/Mumbai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

GOA,yeah


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

Panchmarhi - MP


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thekkadi-Kerala
Vythiri,wayanad-Kerala

Thriuvananthapuram -Capital city Kerala
and
Kanyakumari -Tamil Naad


Udhagamandalam and Coimbattoor -Tamil Nadu


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 9, 2008)

Places in no specific Order

Kuttikanam (nice climate few beautiful plaes to go to) , Kumarakom (Bird Sanctuary , House Boat, er ...er.. Toddy  and beautifiul food )

Prakash has mentioned a few places also. 
Yercadu, Ooty, Munnar (Well now it might be hard to find a place to stay here), Kodaikannal.   

Theres quite a few other places I could give if anyone every comes by Kerala


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

^aah!kuttikanam,vagamon it is near to u I suppose @filledvoid?


----------



## venom007 (Mar 9, 2008)

kolkata


----------



## sourav123 (Mar 9, 2008)

Munnar - Kerala (The best place I have ever visited)
Periyar - Kerala
Kodaikanal - Tamilnadu (My second favorite)
Ooty - Tamilnadu (Now a bit congested)
Belur/Halebid - Karnataka
Digha - West Bengal

I will also recommend Kolkata though I have never travelled there because I was born and brought up in Kolkata itself. If you want to experience something different, then Kolkata is definitely for you.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

Havva beach pwns India beach 8)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 25, 2008)

My recommendations:

Gangtok, Sikkim
Shillong, Meghalaya
Kaza, HP
Kinnaur, HP
Sangla valley, HP
Dalhousie, HP
Ladakh and Leh
Nainital, Uttaranchal
Visakhapatnam, AP
Araku Valley, AP
Kanyakumari, TN
Jaipur, Jodhpur, Udaipur, Rajasthan

All these places except Rajasthan have been visited by me personally.

Will post more when I remember more.


----------



## din (Jun 25, 2008)

Coorg ?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

madikeri is nice.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 25, 2008)

offtopic: post #11 looks like a spam, isn't it?


----------



## din (Jun 25, 2008)

yes, looks like a spam.


----------



## iMav (Jun 25, 2008)

The loo - every morning  Sorry


----------



## krazzy (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ Rofl. Another spam.


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 26, 2008)

digitized said:


> My recommendations:
> Kaza, HP
> Kinnaur, HP
> Sangla valley, HP
> Ladakh and Leh



you said it, Kaza is awesome.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 26, 2008)

> ^aah!kuttikanam,vagamon it is near to u I suppose @filledvoid?



Lol saw this quite late. Yes its quite near me. I can reach there in 1 hr if I drive like a maniac . Otherwise 1.5 hrs journey by vehicle.


----------



## iMav (Jun 26, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Another spam.


Spam! You serious. THat's the must visit place dude! Nahi gaya toh kahan karega


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 26, 2008)

How is 'Silent Valley' in Kerala? can anyone plan to go there, this season time?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

silent valley is western ghats bordering kerala on eastern sides in north east of Palakkad.I dont think you will be allowed there


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2008)

Silent Valley - very nice place. Went there once (back in 90s, while I was in Engg college). Not sure whether they allow visitors now. And as its monsoon now, not sure whether it will be a good idea to go now.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 26, 2008)

Go goa...
For beaches..


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

where is drinks maximum cheap -pls mention some places near to kerala


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 26, 2008)

Haridwar , Badrinath , Kidarnath , Golden Temple , Leh & Ladakh , Vaishno Devi !


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Digitians , Don't u ppl go anywhere ?


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2008)

I have gone to Vaishno Devi 8 times...lolz

But the best place ever visited was Panchmarhi.


----------



## RaghuKL (Jun 30, 2008)

Kukke Subrahmanya ,Mangalore ,karkala, Jog Falls


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 1, 2008)

Munnar-Kerala
Shillong-Meghalaya


----------



## New (Jul 2, 2008)

My native.place..I mean Dandeli and Anashi National Park..I am serious..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 2, 2008)

Kerala..
What a place is it...,

 I love kerala...

Dont care about places... Just go and enjoy... 

Allepey, cochin..munnar., 
Etc...
Recently we went there...what a place...we all liked since kerala was like a hybrid of malayalam and tamil... 

I wish we here in tn also promote malayalam....

Whoever is from kerala are surely gifted person's....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 2, 2008)

Talking about beach ?? Why Not Mandarmani (West Bengal)

*album.doorersathi.com/albums/userpics/10003/Mandarmoni-028.JPG

*album.doorersathi.com/albums/userpics/10003/Mandarmoni-037.JPG

*album.doorersathi.com/albums/userpics/10003/Mandarmoni-093.JPG

visit in week days and if possible in stormy weather  a 7km beach shall be urs only yours


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice picturesq there chota


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 4, 2008)

^^^

thnks,


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

bengal sea is always dark and rude(Just my opinion) as seen in Madras Merina beach and Velankanni Matha Church.

while Arabian sea is a little calmer(Except in Gokarna ,Karnataka).see the kovalam beach for eg:


----------



## Shikha964 (Jul 4, 2008)

Varanasi - Uttar pradesh...what do u say??
if you visit varanasi..then sure come to mine house.....

we will have lots of fun..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 4, 2008)

prak... how do u like ur place buddy...

kerala is simply awesome.....


----------



## praka123 (Jul 4, 2008)

well ,I love Kerala .I like greenery which I misses out when outside kerala  .

every towns you can see are mostly green unlike.

my town is Muvattupuzha -40kms northeast of Ernakulam(Kochin).Industrialization and large scale destruction of rock hills and mud(?) hills are damaging the eco-system.these all happens due to the works in ernakulam esp flats,bridges and all 

here is the wikitravel page:
*wikitravel.org/en/Muvattupuzha


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well ,I love Kerala .I like greenery which I misses out when outside kerala  .
> 
> every towns you can see are mostly green unlike.
> 
> ...



EDITED : "Wrote like  Idiot... full of spelling mistake"

yes true when we went this time.. we saw many factories starting up.. i think u guys / people should start protesting... 


nature should be preserved.. 
no other state in india .. as far as i know.. is as natural as kerala....

man.. ur state rocks...

i simply cant stop admiring kerala...

these companies can be built in some waste place somewhere in TN atleast...


----------



## lywyre (Jul 4, 2008)

Away from India. I wish to visit,

1.Potala Palace, Lhasa (Tibet)
2.Sigiriya, Sri Lanka
3.St. Petersburg, Russia
4.Borobudur, Indonesia

in that order.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

gauravakaasid said:


> Matheran - Maharashtra
> Alibaug - Maharashtra
> Kalimpong - West Bengal
> *Digboi - Assam*
> ...



bump!

Ya Digboi is a beautiful place for tourist attraction in Upper Assam. It's the first place where oil was found in Asia and also has Asia's oldest oil refinery...


----------



## lolumad (May 15, 2009)

Dalhousie


----------



## Gigacore (May 15, 2009)

Few places in karnataka:

Sringeri
Aagumbe
Kavale Durga
Udupi
Malpe Beach
St. Mary's Island


----------



## confused (May 15, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> Few places in karnataka:
> 
> Sringeri
> Aagumbe
> ...


been to shringeri and udipi. also to murudeshwar, shravanbelgola, etc.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

Haridwar, Rishikesh, Badrinath, Vrindaban, Mathura, Agra and Shillong!


----------

